
Speedrunning College: My plan to get a Bachelor’s degree within a year - telotortium
https://medium.com/@tracingwoodgrains/speedrunning-college-my-plan-to-get-a-bachelors-degree-within-a-year-abe741c4c8bb
======
telotortium
The logical follow-up to the famous Scott Young MIT Challenge
([https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/myprojects/mit-
challenge-2/](https://www.scotthyoung.com/blog/myprojects/mit-challenge-2/)) -
actually get a degree in a year.

